# Outlook 2007 Help on Vista



## DeETech (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello All, 

Hopefully someone here will be able to help since I tired almost everything.
Problem is with : Outlook 2007 on Vista

Getting error : 0x8000 42109 - Outlook is unable to connect to your outgoing SMTP e-mail server.

So we are able to receive emails but not send. Emails get stuck at the outgoing box. Able to send email from the online based version of outlook.

Using port 25 and smtp server for the outgoing mail.

Note: this was working fine for more then a year and all the sudden we starting getting the error. And this is not a personal email.


So here are some of the things I tried.

- Deleted all the emails from out going, restart.
- stop norton Anti virus and Firewall.
- disabled the email checking optiong
- create a new user and try to access.
- Tried the authenticate before sending email option ( it wasn't enabled )
- Tried the SSL option, didn't help.
- I tried most of the suggestions I found online and none worked for me.
- I tried using "Shields Up!" port probe test on port 25, it shows as stealth.
But so does most of the ports. Not sure what is that.

Any suggestions would be great. 

I took this part from the outlook log, thought it might help:

2010.08.13 12:50:32 [email protected]: ReportStatus: RSF_COMPLETED, hr = 0x80042109
2010.08.13 12:50:32 [email protected]: Synch operation completed
2010.08.13 12:51:15 [email protected]: Synch operation started (flags = 00000001)
2010.08.13 12:51:15 [email protected]: UploadItems: 1 messages to send
2010.08.13 12:51:15 SMTP (smtp.SERVER.int): Begin execution
2010.08.13 12:51:15 SMTP (smtp.SERVER.int): Port: 25, Secure: no, SPA: no
2010.08.13 12:51:15 SMTP (smtp.SERVER.int): Finding host
2010.08.13 12:51:36 SMTP (smtp.SERVER.int): Disconnected from host
2010.08.13 12:51:36 SMTP (smtp.SERVER.int): End execution
2010.08.13 12:51:36 [email protected]: ReportStatus: RSF_COMPLETED, hr = 0x80042109
2010.08.13 12:51:36 [email protected]: Synch operation completed
2010.08.13 12:52:19 [email protected]: Synch operation started (flags = 00000001)
2010.08.13 12:52:19 [email protected]: UploadItems: 1 messages to send


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'm not sure what


> Able to send email from the online based version of outlook.


 means? When you make changes to your email account settings and you "TEST" the settings in the configuration dialog, does it finish correctly? Is this computer using a residential internet account or business? Sometimes residential access will block outbound email on port 25, therefore using the SSL ports is the only option. I realize you said that you tried that, but did you use the SSL ports specified by your email host? Sometimes they're different then the ones that are setup when you just click the SSL button in the advanced section of your account setup.


----------



## DeETech (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply djaburg,

Actually we have a web-based outlook access for our company.
I contacted our IT department and they advised that since the online version is working there should be no problem with my email account. And they don't support out computers.

I tried the test part and no it never reaches the out server. 
Incoming test works fine.

This isn't a residential email but I tried some of the available ports , provided after changing to SSL, with no luck.


----------

